# Pup loose stools



## Ditchparrot (Dec 17, 2007)

I have a 18 week old chocolate that with very loose stools .Have not changed her diet or schedule. Crate trained for weeks since got her ....and now she has messed her crate twice in 3 days.........Any ideas?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Take her out more... she's just a puppy.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

after three days I would be going to the vet


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2011)

Has she been exposed to any birds or stagnant water?


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Bring her in to the vet and bring a fresh sample of stool. They can run a gamut of tests, but specifically will look for worms. When my pup had loose stool once, we found out he had picked up roundworm. Also, be sure you are not leaving your 18-week old pup in the crate for extended periods of time. At that age, they can be left inside for a few hours, tops.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Twice in 3 days doesn't seem all that alarming. Mine went 3 times in one day at that age one day...yuck. Never took him to the vet and I don't ever remember it lasting more than a day (happened a couple times). But if it has continued, probably a good idea to go to the vet.


----------



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

I at one point didnt think that lose stools for three days was alarming either until my pup ended up dying at 3 months from Parvo! This was a horrible experince for me. I had the pup vaccinated and everything for it and I am still in question how this happend but I guess such is life.

Its better to just get it checked out fully Believe me! :bop:


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

I have a 16 week old chessie that was going 5-7 times a day and was some what loose and would try to go even after she didn't have anymore left to push out she would wake me up from 1-3 times a night to go out ended up taking her to the vet and it was geardia and coksidia (I am sure those are not spelled right  ) they are small parasites 10 days of meds and she was good to go!!!!


----------

